# vmware-server 2.0.2 download will nicht....

## pieter_parker

emerge -av vmware-server schlaegt fehl

emerge endet mit file not found .. hat sich etwas zu dem link zum vmware-server 2 (.0.2) geaendert ?

ueber die vmware seite komme ich nur zu stellen wo die daten von mir wollen und ich mich registrieren muss, wie lautet der link ? und wo kann ich ihn anpassen damit ich vmware-server 2 ueber emerge installieren kann ?

----------

## moe

Registrieren musst du dich afaik eh, damit du eine Lizenznr bekommst. Du kannst das tar.gz dann auch dort runterladen, und in /usr/portage/distfiles packen,dann findets emerge, und versucht es nicht (nochmal) runterzuladen.

P.S. und halb offtopic: Nimm ESXi oder VMware Server 1.x.x, sofern du kannst.

----------

## tazinblack

 *moe wrote:*   

> Registrieren musst du dich afaik eh, damit du eine Lizenznr bekommst. Du kannst das tar.gz dann auch dort runterladen, und in /usr/portage/distfiles packen,dann findets emerge, und versucht es nicht (nochmal) runterzuladen.
> 
> P.S. und halb offtopic: Nimm ESXi oder VMware Server 1.x.x, sofern du kannst.

 

Wieso Server 1.xx, ich bin mit Version 2 zufrieden? Bloß https geht bei mir nicht?!?

Und wenn Du auf dem PC zusätzlich zum Linux ein virt. Windos brauchst/willst ist der ESXi keine Alternative.

----------

## moe

Ich find den Ressourcenbedarf vom 2er Server wesentlich schlechter, aber der Hauptgrund meiner Abneigung ist die Weboberfläche. vmware-server-console fand ich wesentlich besser.

Der ESX(i) ist von der Performance besser, und auch von der Verwaltung mit dem VIClient, den es allerdings leider nur als Windowsanwendung gibt.

Aber gut sind hauptsächlich subjektive Gründe..

----------

